# Using Live Plants In A Setup



## bugguy1 (Jun 19, 2004)

I have an empty tank originally used to house two bearded dragons. The dimensions are approximately 36" wide x 16" high x 18" deep. My plan is to make a set-up for my ever-growing Theraphosa blondi. I plan on filling it about halfway deep with substrate (probably peatmoss) but had some questions about using live plants. I do plan on using artificial plants as well but thought some live ones would be interesting also. My questions are this: (1) Has anyone ever done this with any degree of success? (2) What plants are recommended (or not recommended...obviously a cactus would be a bad idea because of the sharp areas)? (3) Will peatmoss be ok to plant a live plant into for it to thrive? (4) Will normal reptile lighting (UV sunlight bulbs) aid in the growth of the plants? (5) Is this just a waste of time because the tarantula will probably just redecorate the entire tank anyway? Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jun 19, 2004)

I have live plants in 2 setups. I am having limited success, not because of lighting, but because the spiders dig them up! I have a pothos that is dead in my H maculata tank. I have a female/male cohabitating in there, and they have taken the substrate out of the potted plant to use in making a home at the base of the cork bark. They killed the plant, but it's still in there, since it's a part of her home now. I also had a snake plant they dug up and killed. 
I have two more plants, and I can't remember what they are called. However, they are quite hardy, and the spiders haven't dug them up yet. I have one in the communal pokie tank that one of the females likes to sit in the pot, and she has attached webbing to the leaves in the corner of the tank to make her home. 
I have not had a fly problem, or a mite  problem in either tank. I keep it dry, with a full water dish, and I water the plants once a week. I mostly have fake plants and flowers, but with the exception of the digging, live plants have worked ok for me.
Let me know if you want any pics...


----------



## RazorRipley (Jun 19, 2004)

I once had this idea to put live plants in with my spiders and geckos, to sorta give it a more realistic rain forrest effect... I dont recommend it though, just turned into a mess, I have fake plants in everyone of my terrariums, and think my set ups look marvelous! If you want to try plants, I recommend snake plants, or "mother in law plants" as most people call them... theyre cheap, tall, strong leaves, and dont need much water. In fact, its the only plant ive ever heard someone use successfully, of course every situation has acceptions, but theres my 2 cents.


----------



## danread (Jun 19, 2004)

try this link: http://www.homegrownherps.com/pages/plants.htm

Cheers,


----------



## Pheonixx (Jun 19, 2004)

is it just me or did you just reccomend growing weed in a T enclosure?

not that thats a bad idea cause nobody would steal your stash LOL


----------

